# I want a sig, bitches



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll rep all attempts and pay 25,000 vBookie points to the one I choose. I want it to have two people in it, Demian Maia and Andre Galvao.

Pics:
I trust you.

Title:
Wawaweewa

Sub-text:
BJJ Orgasm

Colors:
Anything that looks cool.

Size:
You choose.

Avatar?:
No







Bitches.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll have one up tomorrow.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Eh?










I might make another one when I get back from class.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, sorry for the triple post...usually there's a lot more of a response to a request.

But yea, here's another:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, both sick. I like the first one better, so points on the way.


----------

